# Any experience with Rodina Straze (MD Czech/DDR)



## thamergsd (May 9, 2008)

Hi, I'm located in Maryland and was wondering if anyone has experience with the breeder Rodina Straze? I've checked many of the previous threads on breeders in this region and only found one mention of them. I like what I've seen on their web site and facebook, but I am by no means an expert. I can't post links at the moment, but I think they are easily found with a google search.

Also, I don't have experience with Czech and DDR bloodlines, but have heard they can be more high energy than other lines. Since we are not a working or competing household, I wonder if these dogs might be too much for us.? We've had a GSD before and are active and enjoy training, but not at that level. 

Any thoughts are appreciated, thank you


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

If you are wondering about the drive in those shepherds, you might want to go see some in action. You can visit a schutzhund club or PSA sport club and talk to the owners of those type of dogs. If you can visit the breeding facility you can see the parents at work, although an adult might not give you a clue at how active the youngsters will be.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

I'm told Czech dogs can be over the top wired. Mine is half Czech and that way although she is a phenomenal working dog. It's a lot of dog for just a pet. Having said that not all pups from a litter are necessarily going to be super high energy, drive.


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

I have personally seen a few of Marie's dogs worked in protection and some obedience practice. I wouldn't say they're over the top, they seem more laid back than my girl. She also seems to lean more towards the CGC/A/U Obedience stuff with her dogs. I personally prefer to see more on a dog through the breeder/owner before committing to getting a puppy from that breeding, but each person is different. I think most of her puppies end up in active family homes. I do like her male she is using this time around - I like compact dogs ("pocket shepherds"). I don't think I've met the bitch, though. Marie does thorough health testing on her stock as well.


How far are you willing to travel and are you open to having a puppy shipped to you?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

This is another option. Many years of experience breeding several generations of her own dogs. She has a ton of knowledge about the dogs and lines she uses. In VA.
https://blackthornkennel.com/


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

Christine (Blackthorn) is expecting a litter any day now, though I think it's going to be a small litter (2-3 pups). I have two from her breeding and I am pleased with what I received temperament and workability wise. If she doesn't have anything available when you're prepared for a puppy, she can point you in the direction of someone who might. 


I live in Severn, MD and it takes me about 2.5 hours to get to Christine's place (Blackthorn). I believe she also ships or will make accommodations for people who have trouble travelling.


----------



## thamergsd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback.

I will definitely try to attend some local club events to learn more and talk to owners in person about their dogs. I live in the Howard County area and am getting in touch with the HC Working Dog Club.

I am willing to travel up to a few hours, but would prefer to visit the breeder to meet them and the parents before getting a pup, rather than shipping. However, based on my research from this forum and in other places, there seems to be a number of good options near me as well, such as:

1. Haus Morrision
2. Arrowwood
3. Diamond
4. Vereinigte Stolz
5. Johnson Haus

I will definitely take a look at Blackthorn. In fact, Blackthorn's ASA was a grandfather to our last dog which we were very happy with!

Thank you


----------

